# What one big tip....?



## Big Hobbit

What one big tip made the biggest difference to your game?

For me it was from an old pro who said aim for the middle of the green but take a club that will hit the back of the green. Most amateurs come up short, and taking an extra club will at worst only see you on the back of the green anyway. Also if you aim for the middle of the green you are unlikely to be that accurate but you may still be on the green - if you aim to a flag close to the edge of the green you stand a greater chance of missing the green altogether.


----------



## keiko

Turn your back to the target on the backswing and keep it that way longer than you want to.

QUOTE=Big Hobbit;52384]What one big tip made the biggest difference to your game?

For me it was from an old pro who said aim for the middle of the green but take a club that will hit the back of the green. Most amateurs come up short, and taking an extra club will at worst only see you on the back of the green anyway. Also if you aim for the middle of the green you are unlikely to be that accurate but you may still be on the green - if you aim to a flag close to the edge of the green you stand a greater chance of missing the green altogether.[/QUOTE]


----------



## FrogsHair

Mine was "swing the club from in to out on the down swing as if I was standing at home plate, and wanted to hit the ball to right field". Once I put that concept into my head, I was able to improve quite rapidly. 

Another important one I was given was to stay away from any advertised "secrets" to the golf swing. There are no secrets to the golf swing. Especially stay away from those that guarantee to shave strokes off one's handicap. The biggest problem for the golfer with a poor golf swing is lack of knowledge on how to swing the club head. Earnest Jones has it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## phil brown

Best tip for me was don't try to hit the ball but let it get in the way. The times you see players on the golf course with a beautiful free swing and great stance on the tee until they put the ball in the way. Then all is lost when they try to drive the par five green only to top it harmlessly off the tee. I was told to hit it at 75-80% strength but try to hit it 100% of the time. :laugh::laugh: looking back it was great advice although at the time i thought he was taking the mickey.


----------



## Surtees

I've had a few big ones my best two would have to be the correct wrist cocking action on backswing aand then just on/before inpact and the other one would be let the club hit the ball not you hitting the ball I dont really swing past 75% very often


----------



## Cajun

Keeping my right elbow (I'm right handed) tucked against my torso, made the biggest change in my game since I started playing.


----------



## jamhassan

How many play the golf expriance and then i will tell your answer.


----------



## sameer

FrogsHair said:


> Mine was "swing the club from in to out on the down swing as if I was standing at home plate, and wanted to hit the ball to right field". Once I put that concept into my head, I was able to improve quite rapidly.


Could you help me in this? I would like to improve my game but there is no one to teach me.


----------



## KrudlerAce

*Hitting Down*

For me it was hitting down on the golf ball particularly with my irons. I used to try and 'scoop' or 'lift' the golf ball into the air instead of letting the clubhead do the work it was designed to do. Hitting down and through with my irons has made all the difference.


----------



## FrogsHair

I will try to explain it better. Pretend that you are on a baseball field. If you are right handed, take your stance in the batters' box, with your alignment in such a way you want to hit the ball through the pitcher's mound towards second base. After you have reached the top in your back/up swing, bring the club head down on a path that would seem like you are trying to hit the ball to right field, between first, and second base. As you release the club into the back of the ball, the club face will square up with your original alignment to second base on it's own. The ball flight should start right of second base, towards right field and draw back towards second base. 

What this does is it get's rid of any out to in swing path to ball impact, and gives the golfer a swing path that promotes a draw. If your release is wrong you will either hit a push, or pull shot, (most likely a push) but your swing path will still be correct. The golfer has one less swing thought to worry about, and just needs to work on the release part of their swing, which for the most part is pretty much automatic. That, or their ball position, which might be too far forward, or back in their stance. 

Also from this in to out (right field) swing path, as the golfer progresses is skill, by manipulating the club face more open or closed at address, and/or ball position, the golfer can learn to work the ball easier.

I was originally given this tip some 35+ years ago at a seminar by a then PGA teaching pro at the Desert Inn Country Club. Once I put it into play correctly, it was like "wow, so that's what good golf shot looks like". Instructors like Earnest Jones, and others that use his teachings have also used a similar version of it. 

I will add this analogy that might help. The golfer is standing on, and in the center of a round clock face. Their shoulders, hips, and knees are in a line the runs from the #6 to the #12 positions. On the down swing the, the club face would travel in a half circle from the #6 passing over all the other numbers 5, 4, 3, 2, 1, and back to the #12. The golfers's release should take place, depending on ball placement, near the #3, or between the numbers 2, and 3. This of course is an exaggeration, but still shows the path the club face should take into impact with the ball. 

On a funny note. This advice is what eventually got me run off from another golf forum. I brought this up, and their resident pro took me to task on it, as being faulty information. After few weeks, this same resident pro used the same analogy, only he change "right field" to "first base" using everything else I had shared. When I took him to task over using my idea, the admins, and moderators, made it quite clear I was no longer welcome in their forum. :cheeky4:



sameer said:


> Could you help me in this? I would like to improve my game but there is no one to teach me.


----------



## garyinderry

keep my hands infront of the ball when chipping. this means i am unlikely to scoop the ball. once i understood this my chipping improved right away. its the first thing i show new golfers and they take to it right away.


----------

